# Audio Driver for Compaq presario m2000



## Jatin_T (Apr 26, 2007)

Well..i m a lazy bum..so i actually coied this prob from some oder forum..coz d guy has d same prob...i m stuck with no audio drivers..and the guy hasnt given me a cd with the lay, and hes askin for 200 bucks..if u guys can ls hel me out!!.,..pls pls!

I helped a friend format his Compaq Presario M2000 laptop (windows xp professional), and many of the drivers were missing afterwards. I fixed some of them, but the one I really couldn't fix is the audio driver.

The information about the sound card shown is that its model is Intel 82801 ICH6. I've tried the drivers on the HP-COMPAQ website of course (tHe Conexant AC97 ones or something, which both failed to work), then tried Realtek AC97, then the Intel 82801 ICH6 driver which failed; now I don't really know what I should do. I've read other forum posts or help topics, but people seemed to have solved the audio problem but not graphics.

Oh and the CD that came with the computer that should have the drivers is nowhere to be found.

Additional info: so basically there is a yellow "!" beside the Multimedia Audio Controller in the device manager. After installing realtek ac97 it became realtek ac97 audio whatever that has the exclaimation mark. Apparently that doesn't work with the integrated soundcard on this system. I'm totally lost for clues or leads on how to fix this.

Thanks for any help.

got this from here:
*www.driverheaven.net/laptop-notebo...nt-help-need-audio-driver-presario-m2000.html


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Apr 26, 2007)

If it is High Defination audio, you may need this bellow patches 

*support.microsoft.com/kb/901105
*support.microsoft.com/kb/888111


----------



## Jatin_T (Apr 30, 2007)

Thnx man...
altho we had to shell out a 100 bucks..
if anyone needs dese drivers...gimme a buzz...u wont have to waste money!


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Apr 30, 2007)

> altho we had to shell out a 100 bucks..



why u had to pay Rs. 100 for a driver ???

what was the driver ??


----------



## ravitej19 (Apr 16, 2010)

Hi, I have similar issue.. after a Win XP reload on the presario M2000, the audio controls are not working... Could you please help me to fix/provide me the driver dump

Thanks in advance

---------- Post added at 07:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:52 PM ----------




Jatin_T said:


> Thnx man...
> altho we had to shell out a 100 bucks..
> if anyone needs dese drivers...gimme a buzz...u wont have to waste money!


 
Hi Jatin, Could u plz hep me with the drivers.... i am in a similar situation..
Thanks...
Ravi


----------

